# No audio for Xbox360?



## Maleman (Apr 18, 2007)

I have an Onkyo SR875. I have the settings as follows:

HDMI Monitor Out -yes


HDMI

DVD Input3
Cable Input2
Game Input1

Digital

DVD Hdmi3
Cable Hdmi2
Game Hdmi1
Cd Opt1

I have my xbox connected via component to TV and connected audio via Optical which goes to the Optical 1

I am not getting any audio from the xbox?

Do have something screwy setup? Maybe I have double assigned?

So confused


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Maleman said:


> I have an Onkyo SR875. I have the settings as follows:
> 
> HDMI Monitor Out -yes
> 
> ...


This looks like your problem.

You need to set up optical 1 so that it is assigned to game.


----------

